# Cyclogest



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi All,
Sorry for posting again, but i'm on day 2 of 2ww and am wondering what exactly cyclogest does? I have it twice a day and i'm not sure what i'm having it for. 

So far so good.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi jedi,

Sorry not been online for a while. Hope the 2ww going well    

Cyclogest is a brand name for progesterone and is replacing/supplementing your natural levels of progesterone which go up during early pregnancy and help to support the development of the foetus.

All the best
Maz x


----------



## Jedi101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

